
Would You Shoot Your Neighbor’s Drone? - jonbaer
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/aviation/would-you-shoot-your-neighbors-drone
======
gvb
It has already happened: [http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/Flying-
Camera-From...](http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/Flying-Camera-From-
Animal-Rights-Group-Shot-Down-at-Pigeon-Shoot-Cops-179983451.html)

------
lotsofcows
Definitely. Those things are pretty nippy. It would give my BB turret a good
workout.

